# Tiny Yorkie



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a 2 lb Yorkie in the Franklin county Dog Shelter. He is 7 years old. I know the this is for maltese owners but some one would want to know. Look on ColumbusDogs.com.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see there is no picture yet. I'll be looking for it. I might know someone who's interested. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I havent seen anything posted on the site?????


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I see there is no picture yet. I'll be looking for it. I might know someone who's interested. Thanks for posting it!


Deb, I didn't see the pic either. That would be great if you knew someone to adopt him. BTW, loved the beautiful pic you posted of you with your Mom and Dad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tiny little mite like that, won't last long.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Looked but couldn't find anything... Do you have original link?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just checked the site and now it says. Adoption pending!!!!!!! Yay!!!! It!s the Franklin County Animal Shelter, they never did post a pic of him. They call him Tiny Tim!


----------

